
Surprisingly, Younger Users Care More About Privacy - wheels
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/01/11/surprisingly-younger-users-care-more-about-privacy/
======
swapspace
I don't really find it that surprising. I think average privacy concern will
be just about same for all age groups. It's just that older users don't feel
that online privacy is as important as the real world equivalent. For most
that I know, it's not even a consideration.

For younger users, on the other hand, the line between real and online is much
more muddled hence the same concerns apply to online data as well.

